#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Живопись которая вам нравится

## JuniorUK

Предмет темы: 

Что и кто вам нравиться в живописи; ваши любимые живописные произведения; направления в современной живописи за которыми вы следите. 
Вообще все что связано с живописью, рисунком. иллюстрацией.

----------


## JuniorUK

Современный британский художник Девит  Кёртис: http://www.djcurtis.co.uk/DAVIDC~1/the_oil_gallex.html

Очень светлые и яркие работы.

----------

Sesin (22.01.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Мне нравится Анри Матисс, особенно его воззрение о том, что картина не должна ранить или тревожить сознание, но наоборот - гармонизировать его.
Нравится вся Барбизонская школа, импрессионисты, немецкие экспрессионисты из Баухауз, Мунк, Гюстав Климт, Николай Рерих, Коровин. Из старых мастеров (я их не очень хорошо знаю) - Эль Греко, Вермеер, Босх, Леонардо да Винчи, Ботичелли. Нравится Хокусаи, монгольско-тибетский стиль тханка (в том числе из Хара-Хото), мне нравится висящая у меня дома :Smilie:  тханка Хаягривы монгольского письма с золотом и тханка Курукулле, написанная моим ваджрным братом Андреем Савченко :Smilie: . Вот вкратце и всё :Wink: .

----------

Майя П (09.03.2009), Марица (03.06.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011), Федор Ф (03.08.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Ооо!!! Держите меня!

Больше всего, я люблю живопись своего отца.
Из западных художнегов, навскидку -
Франс Хальс, Вермеер, Рубенс, Боттичелли, Ван Гог, Гоген, Таможенник Руссо, Ренуар, Де Кирико, Мунк, Френсис Бэкон,  Ци Байши, Алекс Колвилл, Истес, Раушенберг, Лихтестайн.
Графики - Дюрер, Кранах, Хокусаи, Хиросигэ, Утамаро, Кэте Кольвиц, Франц Мазэрель, Сол Стейнберг.

Китайская монохромная пейзажная живопись, китайский пропагандистский плакат, советская книжная графика, особенно детская - Пивоваров, Митурич, Каневский, Конашевич, Тырса...

Левицкий, передвижники-пейзажисты, Серов, Левитан, Аристарх Лентулов, Тышлер, Герасимов, Юон.
Обожаю стариков-крокодильцев.

А вообще - любимый жанр - комиксы, особенно французские BD.
Энки Билал, Френк Миллер, Россинский (ранний), Баранко, Жюли Дюше, Макс Андерссон, Гай Дэвис...

----------

Алевлад (23.12.2011), Вало (30.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011)

----------


## Поляков

В живописи я совершенный валенок, но некоторые картинки меня в свое время поразили и поражают до сих пор. 

Вот например, совершенно чумовой товарищ Ян ван Эйк. "Благовещение" и "Портрет четы Арнольфини."

В Эрмитаже висит картина замечательно французского художника Анри Руссо "Нападение тигра на быка." Отвал башки!

У Каземира Малевича есть замечательные картинки типа "На сенокосе."

В соседней ветке уже упоминали Питера Брейгеля Старшего. У этого товарища, имхо, картины вредные: если в руках оказывается его альбом - для семьи вечер потерян. Вот например картина, воспетая А. Тарковским в кинофильме "Солярис" - "Охотники на снегу."

Эрик Булатов - певец советской действительности. Странно, но в сети сложно найти его работы.  :Frown:  Вот, например, "Советский космос" или "Не прислоняться".

А вообще, моя дочка в день рисует от 20 до 50 картин. Вот это живопись!

----------

Вало (30.09.2011)

----------


## punk

> Ооо!!! Держите меня!
> 
> Больше всего, я люблю живопись своего отца.


Есть возможность посмотреть?

----------


## JuniorUK

Очень люблю Винслоу Хомера http://www.nga.gov/cgi-bin/psearch?R...A&Person=15100

А еще импрессионистов.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Есть возможность посмотреть?


http://www.streamphoto.ru/users/Ersh/117335/

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011)

----------


## punk

> http://www.streamphoto.ru/users/Ersh/117335/


Композиции девяностых годов,понравились больше всего.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Также, как и у Ерша - живопись моего отца. Здесь и акварель "по мокрому", и масло, и графика... 

А поскольку отец всю жизнь знакомил меня с разными школами и течениями, могу выбирать: старые голландцы, старая английская школа, барбизонцы, импрессионисты и дивная русская портретная школа. 

На этом всё: для меня _настоящая живопись_ умерла в конце 19 века... Всё остальное - уже вне живописи. Особенно наглядно это продемонстрировал вчерашний репортаж по "Культуре" об очередном юбилее Третьяковской галереи, когда ее директор с гордостью рассказал, _ЧТО_ именно они туда понабрали (а также показали "это" в видеоряде)... Старик Третьяков, наверное, сейчас от злости непрерывно крутится в гробу!

----------

Homa Brut (26.05.2009), Марица (03.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ван Гог, Гоген, Клод Моне, Нестеров, Николай Рерих, Дионисий, Андрей Рублёв, новгородская и ярославская школы древнерусской иконописи.

В 9-м классе довелось сходить на выставку Александра Исачёва (1955 - 1987), его картины произвели большое впечатление. С тех пор один из любимых художников. Можете глянуть, но по низкокачественному jpeg невозможно составить верное представление об Исачёве, это надо видеть вживую: 
http://smallbay.ru/isachev.html
http://isachev.narod.ru

Отдельная тема - книжные иллюстрации. Балдею от манеры Владислава Ерко: http://fictionbook.ru/ru/author/ande...llyustraciyami
Андрей Дугин тоже хорош: http://metakultura.ru/dugin/index1.html
http://www.metakultura.ru/dugin/index2.html (картинки кликабельны).

Из современных западных иллюстраторов нравятся толкинист Тэд Насмит с его необычной техникой и красками: http://www.tednasmith.com/tolkien.html
И, конечно, Алан Ли с его необычными акварелями: http://alan-lee.narod.ru

----------

Анатолий Палыч (30.09.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011)

----------


## Alexeiy

Хуан Миро, Руссо, Ван Гог, Пикассо (из того что могу понять  :Big Grin: ) и многие другие.




> http://www.streamphoto.ru/users/Ersh/117335/


Впечатляет!
А кто есть старики-крокодильцы?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JuniorUK

> На этом всё: для меня _настоящая живопись_ умерла в конце 19 века... Всё остальное - уже вне живописи.


Идея довольно распространённая. Например, есть такая организация - the art renewal center (ARC), которая очень активно пропагандирует идею предсмертного состояния "настоящей" живописи в 20-ом веке.  Под этим лозунгом они довольно много чего раскритиковали, а соответственно свою роль они видят в сохранении еще не "утраченного" и в возрождение уже "потерянного".  Это все "большая" политика, но вот результат очень интересен и как мне кажется позволяет считать больного скорее живым чем  мертвым. Вот например итоги прошлогоднего салона: http://www.artrenewal.org/articles/2...p#Still%20Life

----------


## Galina

Микалоюс Чюрлёнис - литовский живописец и композитор, поэт.


"Весь мир представляется мне большой симфонией: люди - как ноты."  М. Чюрлёнис.


http://basik.ru/painter/1710/,  http://www.day.kiev.ua/32361

----------

Алевлад (23.12.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> но вот результат очень интересен и как мне кажется позволяет считать больного скорее живым чем мертвым.


Вполне возможно, не буду спорить. Я просто хотел сказать, что лично для меня она закончилась с 19 веком... 

По приведенной ссылке я сходил - работы в самом деле неплохие... но вот я совсем недавно общался с младшим братом, который живет в том же городе и в той же стране, что и Вы - после его посещения картинной галереи с работами старой английской школы! 

Если честно, я даже половины не разобрал  :Smilie:  из того, что он мне пытался сказать по телефону, т.е. поделиться впечатлениями! ... Одни междометия (не вполне цензурные),  :Smilie:  но общий смысл: "До чего же здорово!"  :Smilie:  А ведь ему еще и 30 не стукнуло! В таком юном возрасте, согласитесь, трудно найти человека, интересующегося старыми европейскими мастерами, да и искусством в целом.

----------


## Ersh

> Хуан Миро, Руссо, Ван Гог, Пикассо (из того что могу понять ) и многие другие.
> 
> 
> Впечатляет!
> А кто есть старики-крокодильцы?


Художники журнала "Крокодил". В основном довоенное и сразу-послевоенное поколение.

----------


## JuniorUK

> А ведь ему еще и 30 не стукнуло! В таком юном возрасте, согласитесь, трудно найти человека, интересующегося старыми европейскими мастерами, да и искусством в целом.


Честно говоря не соглашусь. Не вижу ничего необычного в интересе вашего брата. Другое дело, что достаточно часто меняются предпочтения в живописи и что-то, что казалось достаточно скучным или непонятным приобретает со временем иную окраску.  Обратное также справедливо.  Например у меня со временем изменилось отношение к ван Гогу. Его работы стали мне интересны. 

Еще одним фактором под воздействием которого может меняться отношение к живописи вообще и к отдельным художникам является знание и понимание культурных традиций, исторических и социальных условий эпохи. В этом контексте  интересно например сравнивать произведения европейских и американских художником одного периода. 

Раз уж мы на религиозном форуме, то нужно еще вспомнить религию как одну из составных частей  искусства вообще и живописи в частности. Многие произведения мастеров прошлого невозможно понять без понимания и знания христианства.

----------


## punk

Написал,когда началась война на балканах.

----------

Марица (03.06.2009)

----------


## Mike

Босх,Брейгель, Рафаэль, Гойя.
Интересно, нравится ли кому-то современная абстрактная живопись?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011)

----------


## JuniorUK

> Интересно, нравится ли кому-то современная абстрактная живопись?


Например?

----------


## Mike

Кандинский, Дали, Малевич.. Или они уже не современные?

----------


## JuniorUK

Дали завораживает своей странностью.

----------

Вало (30.09.2011)

----------


## Mike

Он просто сумасшедший - я был в его музее в Фигуэросе.

----------

Вало (30.09.2011)

----------


## JuniorUK

Но зато как рисовал!

----------

Вало (30.09.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Интересно, нравится ли кому-то современная абстрактная живопись?


Джексон Поллок и Пьер Сулаж. (Кто-нить видел картины первого вживую?)





ЗЫ Идиотический тест - http://reverent.org/ru/pollock_or_birds.html

----------


## punk

молодость и старость.
Устал от внешнего,смотри внутрь :Smilie:

----------

Вало (30.09.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

:EEK!:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://forum.hari-katha.org/foto/dis...131&fullsize=1

Индийская любовная живопись мне по душе ))))

----------


## Айвар

Мне кажется. что "мужская" живопись изображает идею-конфликт-драму, а "женская" похожа на косметику.  :Smilie:  

Когда последний раз был в Питере в Эрмитаже в греческом зале понравились некоторые скульптуры. 
Сам когда-то рисовал, тогда нравилась живопись эпохи Возрождения.
Саврасов хорош!
http://www.artrussia.ru/russian/arti...ic_id=23&foa=f

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (12.01.2012)

----------


## punk

На таких контрастах понимаеш,как танцуют Дакини.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

И как это они танцуют на контрастах ? Делитесь, что поняли.

----------


## punk

Я получил вдохновение.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Новый Год ! Все только и делают, что смотрят телевизор )))

----------


## JuniorUK

> Новый Год ! Все только и делают, что смотрят телевизор )))


Аня!
Большая к вам просьба на засорять эту тему не относящимися к ней постами.

----------


## Ydg

Дайте пожалуйста, ссылки на А. Муху и японские гравюры в хорошем разрешении. Кто-нибудь знает?
Спасибо

----------


## Аньезка

Сальвадор Дали.

----------

Вало (30.09.2011)

----------


## JuniorUK

> молодость и старость.
> Устал от внешнего,смотри внутрь


Скажите пожалуйста Punk, это масло на холсте?

----------


## punk

Техника.Chiaroscuro,Первый слой (текстура) акрил,остальное- масло.
В картине старость и молодость я поставил целью, создать иллюзию пространства"окно" на плоскости(холст) также,  заданна задача для нескольких уровней мышления,чувственное -абстрактное.

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Далеко не специалист в этой области. Не буду оригинальным - Н. К. и С. Н. Рерихи.

----------


## Ydg

Эх...лучше бы и не начинать:
http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=2730&st=60
http://www.wm-painting.ru/MasterPiec..._sectionid/51/
http://www.muchafoundation.org/MGallery.aspx
http://bibliotekar.ru/kHokusay/index.htm
http://bibliotekar.ru/Klotrek/index.htm
http://mkesher.chat.ru/

----------

Sesin (22.01.2009)

----------


## JuniorUK

> Далеко не специалист в этой области. Не буду оригинальным - Н. К. и С. Н. Рерихи.


А и не надо быть специалистом...
Мне особенно нравятся портреты С.Н. Рериха.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Эх...лучше бы и не начинать:
> http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=2730&st=60
> http://www.wm-painting.ru/MasterPiec..._sectionid/51/
> http://www.muchafoundation.org/MGallery.aspx
> http://bibliotekar.ru/kHokusay/index.htm
> http://bibliotekar.ru/Klotrek/index.htm
> http://mkesher.chat.ru/


Ydg,

А как вам Милэ? Тот что Джон Эверет. Мне из его пре-рафаэльского периода особенно нравиться вот эта работа  http://www.artrenewal.org/asp/database/image.asp?id=650

----------


## Аня Приходящая

цитирую :

Мне кажется. что "мужская" живопись изображает идею-конфликт-драму, а "женская" похожа на косметику.  

Когда последний раз был в Питере в Эрмитаже в греческом зале понравились некоторые скульптуры. 
Сам когда-то рисовал, тогда нравилась живопись эпохи Возрождения.
Саврасов хорош!
http://www.artrussia.ru/russian/arti...ic_id=23&foa=f


ответ :

В греческом зале - греческом зале - МЫШЬ БЕЛАЯ БЕГАЛА !!!!!!!

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Панк, так эта картина-  Ваша ??????????

----------


## Arseniy

Недавно был в Арт Музее города Милуоки, очень интересное место. Само здание - корабль с крыльями, которые двигаются. Всередине - большое собрание предметов искусства от древней Греции до современных штучек. 
Для себя неожиданно выяснил, что больше нравится обьемное искусство, а среди всех экспозицый галереи приглянулись больше всего modern art and contemporary art. В современном искусстве явно есть свои гении, к сожалению на записал их имен  :Smilie: . Самое классное ощущение - после музея: каждая бытовая сцена кажется необычайнои красивой. По дороге домой смотрел во все глаза из окон, наслаждаясь красотой искусственного мира. Вот.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Маша_ла

Моя любимая живопись - тибетские танки, которые есть у меня, еще у знакомых некоторых и на сайте himalayan art.
Вообще, люблю рассматривать, смотреть, созерцать.. танки  :Smilie: 

Еще люблю иллюстрации к русским народным сказкам художника Билибина.

А еще Суриков нравится очень. Врубель тоже. Верещагин еще. Пока всё.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> 21сентября 2006 года в 17-00 часов в галерее «Маэстро» (ХАТОБ) состоялось открытие четвертой персональной выставки картин Валерия Боцулы. На этот раз художник открывается зрителям совершенно по-новому.


http://www.botsula.ru/gal/galer.htm
А как вам современники? :Smilie:

----------


## Лора

Люди добрые, а вы с картинами в доме живете?
Кто имеет достаточно много картин и с ними живет? Не 1-2, а хотя бы 10-15?
Как получается?

----------


## Ersh

В родительском доме несколько сотен картин, у меня - несколько десятков,  не считая нескольких тысяч листов графики))) Работа такая)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2019), Федор Ф (03.08.2012), Чиффа (07.03.2009)

----------


## punk

Живу в мастерской. :Smilie:

----------

Veronica (03.06.2009), Марица (03.06.2009), Чиффа (07.03.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

со своими картинами жить - очень даже легко и приятно. А по выставкам современного искусства походишь - так вот с теми картинами очень даже бывает трудно находиться в одном помещении. Хотя есть и хорошие. Но редко.

----------

Майя П (09.03.2009)

----------


## punk

> со своими картинами жить - очень даже легко и .


Картины покажите?



> А по выставкам современного искусства походишь - так вот с теми картинами очень даже бывает трудно находиться в одном помещении. Хотя есть и хорошие. Но редко.


Хорошая возможность для практики.

----------


## Поляков

Сегодня ходил на выставку памяти Тимура Новикова. В jpg сложно передать: работы выполнены на ткани в очень простой технике, но черт побери!

Олень.


Белый пароход.

----------


## Aion

Огата Корин (1658–1716)
Красное и белое дерево сливы (фрагменты ширмы).

----------

Pema Sonam (26.12.2008), Марица (03.06.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (12.01.2012), Чиффа (07.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Василий Слонов 
Красноярск делает Москву

----------

Чиффа (26.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

Людмила Милько

----------

Наталья (09.02.2013), Чиффа (07.03.2009)

----------


## Лора

http://img15.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=56428286.png
Это картины художника из Севастополя Редька Николая. "Зеленый рубин" видела живьем, и купила бы, не будь картина такой большой по размеру.

----------


## Aleksey L.



----------

Aion (26.05.2009), Чиффа (09.03.2009)

----------


## Майя П

Мне нравится "девочка на шаре" Пикассо - очень точно выражает идею баланса

----------

Aion (26.05.2009), Чиффа (09.03.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Людмила Милько


Хоть убейте, не понимаю я такой "живописи"!  Конечно, создать полотно в стиле академической живописи могут сейчас единицы. А строгать подобные "шедевры" может любой человек вообще без художественного образования! Голая коммерция, а не искусство!  :Mad:

----------


## Aion

> Голая коммерция, а не искусство!


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=26
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=58

----------


## Homa Brut

> старые голландцы, старая английская школа, барбизонцы, импрессионисты и дивная русская портретная школа. 
> 
> На этом всё: для меня _настоящая живопись_ умерла в конце 19 века... Всё остальное - уже вне живописи. Особенно наглядно это продемонстрировал вчерашний репортаж по "Культуре" об очередном юбилее Третьяковской галереи, когда ее директор с гордостью рассказал, _ЧТО_ именно они туда понабрали (а также показали "это" в видеоряде)... Старик Третьяков, наверное, сейчас от злости непрерывно крутится в гробу!


А вот это точно! То что началось и буйствует на мировых выстовках с начала двадцатого века самым политкорректным образом можно назвать лишь "декараторство", но никак не живопись!

----------


## Aion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgYzaM8l4U0

----------

Ersh (01.07.2009), Чиффа (26.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Хоть убейте, не понимаю я такой "живописи"!  Конечно, создать полотно в стиле академической живописи могут сейчас единицы. А строгать подобные "шедевры" может любой человек вообще без художественного образования! Голая коммерция, а не искусство!


графику "строгать" - это Вы зря....
хорошей графики мало, а Людмила Милько - замечательный художник. 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Aion (26.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Обри Бердслей

----------

Aion (27.05.2009), Atmo Kamal (19.12.2012), Pema Sonam (26.05.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (12.01.2012)

----------


## Aion

Хуан Миро

----------

Veronica (03.06.2009), Германн (14.09.2012), Наталья (09.02.2013), Чиффа (27.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> графику "строгать" - это Вы зря....
> хорошей графики мало, а Людмила Милько - замечательный художник.


Как предмет интерьера - декор - вполне. Но не надо всех кто делает декор именовать громким словом "художник".

Это декор интерьеров. А искусство вот:

----------


## Homa Brut

А примерно вот на этом искусство, имхо, и закончилось.

----------


## Aion

René Magritte.

----------

Германн (14.09.2012), Кумо (27.05.2009), Наталья (09.02.2013), Чиффа (31.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Михаил Врубель

----------

Aion (01.06.2009), Atmo Kamal (19.12.2012), Tiop (31.05.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Марина В (29.10.2017), Марица (03.06.2009), Федор Ф (03.08.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Винсент ван Гог

----------

Aion (01.06.2009), Atmo Kamal (19.12.2012), Tiop (31.05.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Марица (03.06.2009), Федор Ф (03.08.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Рита Чернышова

----------

Aion (01.06.2009), Tiop (01.06.2009), Лаконика (28.07.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Современная японская графика

----------

Aion (01.06.2009), Ersh (31.05.2009), Pema Sonam (01.06.2009), Наталья (09.02.2013)

----------


## Aion

Павел Андреевич Федотов

----------

Германн (14.09.2012), Чиффа (01.06.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Андрей Рублев

----------

Aion (02.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Вало (30.09.2011), Марица (03.06.2009), Федор Ф (03.08.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Иеронимус Босх

----------

Aion (02.06.2009), Pema Sonam (02.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Марица (03.06.2009), Ната (23.09.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

японская каллиграфия

----------

Pema Sonam (04.06.2009), Ната (23.09.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://fun.mivzakon.co.il/flash/video/2344/2344.html

----------


## Aion



----------

Наталья (09.02.2013), Чиффа (07.06.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://images.google.co.il/imgres?im...a%3DX%26um%3D1
Не умею перемещать изображение... Ну там пнятно.

----------


## Aion

Василий Верещагин

----------

Германн (14.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.04.2011), Дордже (23.12.2011), Кумо (01.07.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (12.01.2012), Этэйла (31.07.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Франсиско Хосе де Гойя

Сон разума рождает чудовищ))))

----------

Ната (23.09.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Отличный современный бурятский художник Зорикто Доржиев
http://jeytim.livejournal.com/715227.html

Никто не знает о нем поподробнее?

----------

Aion (01.07.2009), Aleksey L. (23.09.2009), Bob (30.09.2011), Pema Sonam (01.07.2009), Vladiimir (30.09.2011), Германн (14.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.04.2011), Мага (12.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2011), Сергей А (23.09.2009), Чиффа (02.07.2009), Этэйла (31.07.2009)

----------


## Aion



----------

Этэйла (31.07.2009)

----------


## Ната

Эдвард Мунк "Крик"
Дэмиен Херст "Мать-девственница"

----------

Aion (23.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

Микеланджело Меризи да Караваджо

----------

Вало (30.09.2011), Ната (23.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Valkirye
*Arthur Rackham* - лучший иллюстратор всех времен ! 
Иллюстрировал массу значимых книг в конце 19 начала 20 века, включая: 

Richard Wagner. The Rhinegold, the Valkyrie, Siegfried & the Twilight of the Gods (трилогия Вагнера) (1910)
Lewis Carroll. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (1907)
Undine (1909)
James Stephens. Irish Fairy Tales. (1920)
Charles Dickens. The Chimes. Illustrated by Arthur Rackham (1931)
Washington Irving. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (1928)
The Ingoldsby Legends, or Mirth and Marvels. (1898)
L'Oeuvre De Arthur Rackham. Ouvrage Illustre de 44 Planches en Coleurs. (1913)
Little Brother & Little Sister and Other Tales. (1917)
Izaak Walton. The Compleat Angler (19??)

4 рождественские книги: 
John Ruskin. THE KING of the GOLDEN RIVER
The NIGHT Before CHRISTMASS
Christina Rosetti. GOBLIN MARKET
Robert Browning. THE PIED PIPER of HAMELIN
и многие-многие другие .... 


из современных иллюстраторов sci-fi и fantasy книг мне нравится большинство работ, 
что нарисовал Michael Whelan (у него около 300 качественных работ).
Snow Queen
Summer Queen
можете глянуть его сайт

----------

Ната (23.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из живописцев -- уже названные Босх и Брейгель-ст., Микеланджело и Леонардо, Чюрлёнис...
Ещё -- Павел Филонов: "Святое семейство (Крестьянская семья)", 1914 г. и "Первая симфония Шостаковича", 1935 г., соответственно.

----------

Марина В (29.10.2017), Ната (23.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё и безусловный, не только на мой взгляд, гений второй половины прошлого века: Анатолий Зверев (1931-1986). Хотя он, по преимуществу, график, а не живописец.

У его работ есть одно из двух качеств, служащих для меня критерием уровня: не понимаю, *как* это сделано! : ) Т.е. чем и что -- понятно, а вот как?

----------

Марина В (29.10.2017), Ната (23.09.2009), Наталья (09.02.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Федор Ф (01.10.2011)

----------


## Ната

А давайте любимое и на осеннюю тематику тоже. Осень-это ж так красиво!
например:
И.И.Бродский

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Юй Кан (23.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Поделюсь ещё малоизвестной графикой Конст. Васильева (1942-1976), к живописи которого отношусь вполне прохладно.
Портреты композиторов:

----------

Марина В (29.10.2017), Наталья (09.02.2013), Содпа Т (19.12.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А давайте любимое и на осеннюю тематику тоже. Осень-это ж так красиво!


http://hirosige.ru/painting/hirosige91.php

----------

Sesin (30.09.2009), Ната (24.09.2009)

----------


## Sadhak

http://www.daokedao.ru/2009/09/19/letayushhij-tibet/

----------

Pema Sonam (29.09.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

http://2photo.ru/2008/07/23/khudozhn...k_siudmak.html  - Wojtek Siudmak

----------

Aleksey L. (30.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

Василий Слонов

----------


## Aion

47 верных самураев
Выставка Утагава Куниеси в ГМИИ имени Пушкина

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (01.10.2011), Тарасова (21.12.2009), Чиффа (22.12.2009)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Ersh

> Модерам: упаси, грохнете пост с первым шедевром -- окажусь фискалом и век потом не отмоюсь... Не грохайте, а? : )


Грохнул. Вы здесь ни при чем. У нас свои глаза есть.
А Aion-у устное замечание.

----------


## Aion

Прошу извинить, с детства был неравнодушен к образу Нестора Иваныча...

----------


## Aion

Плакат "Сны Будды" на стихи О.Хаяма

----------


## Леонид Ш

Н.К. Рерих

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.12.2012), Joy (01.10.2011), Алексей Т (23.12.2011), Дордже (01.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

>>

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.12.2012), Joy (01.10.2011), Алексей Т (23.12.2011), Джигме (24.12.2011), Дордже (01.10.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

надо же, оказывается я не любитель живописи

----------

Дондог (02.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2011)

----------


## Вало

Banksy 
Salvador Dali
 :Kiss: 

Из моего :EEK!: 
В то время с дхармой ещё небыл знаком, поэтому такая вот лабуда :EEK!:  Но ничё в ретрите через пару лет научусь рисовать Дхарму :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (23.12.2011), Фил (03.10.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Жан Жиро,Andrew Gonzalez.

----------

Алексей Т (23.12.2011), Дордже (01.10.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Zdzislaw Beksinski

----------

Алексей Т (23.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

Василий Слонов
Луна

----------

Bob (24.12.2011), Dorje Dugarov (01.01.2012), Pema Sonam (24.02.2012), Алексей Т (23.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (24.12.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Василий Слонов
> Луна


вот эта -

----------

Pema Sonam (24.02.2012), Алексей Т (26.12.2011), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2019), Наталья (09.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Наолито (Naolito)

----------


## Федор Ф

Ханс Хартунг

Вложение 8132

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дома и не замечаю, что там у меня висит, единственную картину, которую держу функционально - тханку Матери-Праджняпарамиты.


Ерш меня тут поразил :Smilie:  Оказывается, он тоже человек :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

2 Вало
А слабо дхармический стрит-арт заделать? :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (24.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не, я погорячилась. Есть такой замечательный украинский художник Иван Семесюк.  

Картины и скульптуры у него тоже хорошие, но парень гениально вышивает вот такие картины.

http://vkontakte.ru/feed#/album26856837_68345160

Тот, кто понимает, как трудно пльзоваться ниткой, иголкой и полотном, оценит. Там ювелирная работа. А ведь ДЯДЕНЬКА! :Smilie: 

Там в альбомах есть и другие работы. Он отличный скульптор и художник.
http://vkontakte.ru/album26856837_68...6837_130775536
http://vkontakte.ru/album26856837_13...56837_68312820

Но, наверно, только вышивка у него такая радостная.....

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (28.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Сайт бурятского художника Даши Намдакова http://www.dashi-art.com/

----------

Ersh (09.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.12.2011), Юй Кан (28.12.2011)

----------


## Bob

Владимир Куш.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.01.2012)

----------


## Нея

http://www.korners.com.ua/russian/painters/257

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

индийские художники,
древние скульптуры Гандхары

----------

Joy (08.01.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

http://www.adme.ru/vdohnovenie-91970...-rybki-341955/

----------

Дордже (10.01.2012), Юй Кан (10.01.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://lookmyday.ru/artculture/liu-b...-nevidimka.htm

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Japanese Art

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://www.kalsangdawa.com/workshops.htm

----------

Aion (21.01.2012)

----------


## Kit

http://bcagallery.org/

----------

Joy (13.02.2013), Алексей Е (24.02.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

Вдруг кто-то не знает,  :Smilie:  большой сайт с работами современников, с возможностью общения и приобретения www.artnow.ru

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (24.02.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

вот эта -

----------

Алексей Е (24.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (24.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> 2 Вало
> А слабо дхармический стрит-арт заделать?


Уже думал об этом  :Kiss: 
Но Стрит Арт такая вещь что без талланта и оригинальности - копи паст. Уже немного потерял глаз уличного артиста в просматривании интересных мест, но стоит задуматься над этим в плотную.
Как никак на кону пробуждение миллионов людей  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Т

Живопись на любителя, да и мне вообще очень редкая живопись по душе :Smilie:  но так как тут много бурят(ну и не только) выкладываю для них.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Зорикто Доржиев (Zorikto Dorzhie) относится к поколению молодых и очень талантливых художников. Наверно когда впитываешь любовь к живописи с молоком матери, а рисовать начинаешь в тот момент, когда впервые удается ухватиться за карандаш, трудно представить себе иной творческий путь. Родители Зорикто Доржиева оба были художниками и сын пошел по их стопам. Пройдя академическое обучение, Зорикто выработал свой собственный стиль, отойдя от реалистичности и "документализма", он утверждает, что настоящая живопись должна быть "живописной". Глядя на его работы, невозможно не согласиться. Степная история Доржиева – это восточные сказки в картинках и национальные легенды. Красавицы с лицами степных кочевниц, задумчивыми взглядами и замысловатыми одеяниями. Кочевники постоянно появляются на полотнах художника, в их образе он находит выражение потребности в созерцании, новых ощущениях и вечном поиске.
http://gooodnews.ru/content/view/3090/31/

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2012)

----------


## Bob

*Sarolta Ban*. Магические работы...

----------

Pema Sonam (01.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Tibet Gallery, ww

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Нравится буддийская живопись.Особенно в стиле чань

----------


## Алексей Е

Качество фото конечно ужасное, но может кто-то может подсказать художника?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Качество фото конечно ужасное, но может кто-то может подсказать художника?


Гугл говорит, Алексей Шалаев.

----------

Pema Sonam (12.05.2012), Алексей Е (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

Работает таки система  :Smilie:  я и не надеялся по фото такого качества найти.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> *Sarolta Ban*. Магические работы...


Супер ! Некоторые очень глубокий смысл несут

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алексей Е (12.05.2012), Германн (14.09.2012), Иван Денисов (05.07.2012), Нико (27.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://rustam-gabbasov.livejournal.com/7367.html

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

National Museum of Korea

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

*Buddhist Images Resource*

----------

Aion (27.06.2012), Ersh (05.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

здесь

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Chong_Kwan (02.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2019), Германн (14.09.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алексей Е (03.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://xd-3.blog.163.com/blog/static...1110159847380/

----------

Pema Sonam (02.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

тыц

----------


## Ann Ginger

joanna sierko filipowska

----------

Pyro (03.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2012), Падма Осел (18.12.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.08.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Григорий Абрамович Нестеров, белорусский художник, включен в энциклопедию «2000 выдающихся европейцев 21 века» (Англия) 2001, включен в каталог всемирной выставки (Голландия) 2003, альбом «Лучшее искусство Белоруссии» (Австрия).

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2013), Pyro (03.08.2012), Алексей Е (03.08.2012), Германн (14.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.02.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (03.08.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Мне нравится цикл инсталляций "Личная Луна" http://www.etoday.ru/2011/12/seriya-lichnaya-luna.php
и наивная графика серии "Водолазы" Леонида Тишкова http://leonidtishkov.blogspot.com/20...post_8398.html

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

здесь

----------

Vladiimir (03.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (03.10.2012), Германн (19.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.02.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (19.12.2012), Наталья (09.02.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

здесь

----------

Aion (18.12.2012), Lanky (28.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Пангена

Асрор Мурадов.
Здесь ролик с его картинами:

----------


## Содпа Т

Одесские художники

Блог Тсема Тулку Ринпоче

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Китайский художник Zeng Hao из Сычуани. Какая красота! http://www.zhdhart.com/

----------

Lanky (28.12.2012), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2019), Содпа Т (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пангена

Валентина Чайковская "Зеленая тара"
http://www.chaykovska.com.ua/

----------

Вадим Л (29.12.2012), Германн (20.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

Интервью Роберта Бира

----------

Содпа Т (04.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

*george grie*

----------


## Содпа Т

Albert Swayhoover

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Пикассо. "Женщина и ворона"

----------

Aion (09.02.2013), Joy (13.02.2013), Алексей Е (22.02.2013), Марица (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Есть еще другое название - "Женщина и ворон".

----------


## Федор Ф

> Есть еще другое название - "Женщина и ворон".


Да, я в курсе. Встречаются оба варианта названия. Специально сверял в нескольких альбомах. А, скорее всего, правильный вариант - "Женщина *с* вороной" (из альбома "Пикассо. Голубой и розовый период" - М.: Слово, 1991г.)

----------


## Содпа Т

А вот мне в это время суток нравятся труды Адамова Алексея,вот некоторые -

----------

Дмитрий Сорокин (13.02.2013), Марица (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...правильный вариант - "Женщина *с* вороной" (из альбома "Пикассо. Голубой и розовый период" - М.: Слово, 1991г.)


Действительно.
Признаю, мне ближе второе...

----------


## Катенька Окишева

Люблю Дали за его осознание своей гениальности за отсутствием онной!

----------


## Катенька Окишева

> 



в чем разница???

----------


## Пангена

Очень интересный Казахский художник Бахтыбек Талкамбаев:

----------

Алик (03.06.2014)

----------

